# I recently own 500 VW vans...



## gk fotografie (Aug 6, 2021)

...or a few less, maybe.
Saw this shirt at a local fashion store and it turns out (how is this possible) to be a direct hit, because people in our village really stare at me, make nice comments and I didn't expect that at all!
Turns out there aren't thousands of copies of this shirt, so who knows, I might even be able to resell it for a profit in a while.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 6, 2021)

My wife would never let me wear that but I would if she went in vacation


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 6, 2021)

Brings back those wonderful days


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 6, 2021)

Nice shirt! I would wear that for sure!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice shot. I like the green, '67 on the right.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 8, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> My wife would never let me wear that but I would if she went in vacation





jeffashman said:


> Nice shirt! I would wear that for sure!


It took many years before I even started wearing shirts with stripes or checks, I was more of the flat colors and especially dark tones, but in recent years I want to enjoy life as long as I can and start within certain lines throwing some conventions overboard.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 8, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> It took many years before I even started wearing shirts with stripes or checks, I was more of the flat colors and especially dark tones, but in recent years I want to enjoy life as long as I can and start within certain lines throwing some conventions overboard.


I started doing that a few years ago. I now have some very brightly colored Hawaiian shirts, among others, in my closet that I like to wear. I can't live in Hawaii, but I can bring Hawaii to my backyard.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 8, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> It took many years before I even started wearing shirts with stripes or checks, I was more of the flat colors and especially dark tones, but in recent years I want to enjoy life as long as I can and start within certain lines throwing some conventions overboard.


I love to wear dress socks with sandals because I'm cool and dressing it up.


----------

